# New Supersensitive Mod on CR?



## d (Dec 31, 2016)

Who's the new MOD that's going around deleting 3-month old posts and issuing warnings for "insulting" people?

What changed in the past day the cause such censorship?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30945.0


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 31, 2016)

d said:


> Who's the new MOD that's going around deleting 3-month old posts and issuing warnings for "insulting" people?
> 
> What changed in the past day the cause such censorship?
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30945.0



Haven's seen it, but welcome it. Personal attacks have no place anywhere, and just shows a lack of argument; google ad hominem logical fallacy.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 31, 2016)

I have issued a number of warnings and bans today to members who think that they can freely insult other members, and have a history of such posts.

Things get out of control so periodically, when I see improper comments from a member, I look at his history of posts, and clean out them as well as scanning back thru a topic to see why the comments started. If I see a larger than normal number of improper comments, I remove them and issue a warning or even a ban.

The forum will never be perfect, but those who complain that removing personal results is censorship best go to a different forum, assuming they can find one that will let them insult members.

Its the function of a moderator to keep unwanted material off the forum, that includes Spam and personally insulting comments.

Members should report insulting comments rather than firing back, which can end up getting both persons warned or even banned.

Two more bans were added - anyone else?


----------

